# **Male Rat Rehoming, Connecticut**



## cavycraziness (Sep 22, 2012)

My Rat, Chester is in need of rehoming!
He is a shy, handsome, friendly to humans, and of course, a cute little fella. 
I need to give Chester away as his constant fighting towards his older brother (non-related).
Don't get me wrong, people will say that I should wait for the fighting to stop, but theres been constant bleeding, and this has been going on for more than 3 months.
Anyways, if adopted, he needs to be tamed, or neutered. He can also be put together with a larger rat. (he's about medium sized)
Personal Message for more information if interested! 
Thank you!

Chester, Male, 2-5 months old:


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Why not get him neutered rather than splitting up the two and causing two rats to be lonely?


----------



## cavycraziness (Sep 22, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Why not get him neutered rather than splitting up the two and causing two rats to be lonely?


They're already split apart due to extreme fighting (blood everywhere)
I don't know. Im only 14, I don't know where to get the money to neuter, or find a vet who can.


----------

